# Legal Marijuana And Beer Sales



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Different strokes.

Regards, Mike

http://www.businessinsider.com/legal-marijuana-weighs-on-beer-sales-2016-12


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Had an old boy fro Kentucky tell me that would happen 40 years ago. I know some research has been done on the potential of this plant, besides what they use it for now I've heard it yields better then corn for ethanol and it grows like wildfire around here.


----------

